
Erased from history: how Sydney destroyed its trams for love of the car - a_w
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2019/jul/28/erased-from-history-how-sydney-destroyed-its-trams-for-love-of-the-car
======
ggm
And Edinburgh. Rebuilt at huge cost and dislocation and abjectly awful
planning (roads re-dug three or more times because unsequenced work on drains,
mains, comms in ground)

But now much loved by some. Getting rid of the wooden trams in Melbourne
probably pleased commuters but I loved them (a few remain but no conductors)

